# Urgent! Will die Wed. if no rescues step up.



## desperatepaws (Mar 9, 2009)

Young, Female, Labrador Retriever Mix








Young, Male, Labrador Retriever Mix








Adult, Female, Pointer Mix








Baby, Female, Labrador Retriever Mix

If you can help please visit http://shelterrescue.org/index.html for more info.


----------

